# Lathe Tool Sharpening System



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Its complete!!!!!

I was asking several questions about this particular grinder a couple weeks ago and I think I confused a couple people with what I was doing and I promised pics.

This is the Woodcraft slow speed grinder paired with a Wolverine grinding jig mounted on a home made stand I fabbed up from spare junk laying around here. I didnt have a place to put this grinder so I made a seperate stand for it and its now a stand alone sharpening system. I know the stand is way overbuilt but it cost me nothing other than a can of paint and a couple hours of my time!! Cant beat that price!! If your a metel worker, you are not allowed to laugh at my welds!!! I only have a small flux core welder and it creates a lot of spatter that I didnt care to grind back off.

For those just getting into turning and intimidated by tool sharpening, I highly reccomend this setup. I had never sharpened any tools before setting this up and I now have perfectly sharpened guoges in 30 seconds with this setup!! Really simple to do!!

I still have to purchase the Vari Grind jig for my bowl guoge and the dressing jig to clean up my wheels.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks nice Bass. Get that Vari grind jig and somewhere down the line get yourself some Norton wheels and you will not believe how much difference good, consistent sharpening can affect your turning skills.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks.

I was originally going to buy the Norton wheels right off the bat but John Lucas said the stock wheels are pretty good so theres no reason to upgrade them just yet. I will upgrade to those when I burn this set up but I'm guessing that could be awhile.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Now that is super sexy sweet. I have the wolverine system as well and I love it. Great job buddy.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

yea that looks really nice and sturdy
good job


----------



## TxDade (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice setup. and I think your welds look a lot better than anything I could do! That stand is looking good and I'll bet the grinder is very steady during use. I also have the wolverine system on my grinder and it works great. All your tools will have a super sharp edge on them! :thumbsup:


----------

